# Rooster or hen



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

So we thought this was a rooster but I'm not sure. I don't think so but hubby thinks it is. It's a standard gold laced Cochin. Our one and only so I'm not familiar with the breed.









If it's a hen it needs a new a new name. As it is currently called Rooey. Hatched out in June.

This is my goat cud stealing chicken. :-/

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I say hen


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks like a hen to me. You'd think its wattles and comb would be redder by now. How's its tail feathers look? I haven't had this breed, but when I looked up roosters and hens of it, they seemed pretty distinct. Though I know your's is still young.

Yep, I'm a lot of help, but I still say hen. ;-)


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

LoL I know right.

No large tail feathers or pen feathers. No distinct pen feathering around the neck either. That's why I think it's a hen. Very large bodied though. Almost the same size as my full grown Rhode Island reds and larger than the red sex links


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Fairly good sized bird.

Refuses to stay with the other chickens. will not leave the mini Nubians side. She stays with them 24/7 (even sleeps on the ground with them). Weird chicken.













You can sort of see the tail feathers there. Not long. Don't stand up.















Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The comb is too small for a roo too.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I also say hen


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Goody lol that means more eggs!!! . My husband wanted a rooster. Now I need a new name.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep I vote hen!! : )


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like a hen to me, too!


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady (Sep 19, 2014)

Name her Tulip.


----------

